
Canadian Postmedia's Right Turn - laurex
https://www.canadalandshow.com/the-conservative-transformation-of-postmedia/
======
core-questions
Why is it so unreasonable that Canadians should have any newspaper that shows
a right-leaning viewpoint? It's not like you can call the National Post
"extreme" by any stretch of the imagination. This irrational bias against
anyone having any competing political ideas is going to backfire bigtime when
eventually people become deeply tired of their ideas and culture being
suppressed.

~~~
ksaj
I have to agree. I'm definitely left leaning, but I've occasionally read NP
when nothing else was around. It's written a bit too "simple" for the style of
writing I prefer reading, so it's clearly a different demographic than mine
anyway. But even though they present a definite more-righty-than-me bias, I
never thought it was bashing their readers in the head with their political
ideals. And I do read Metro in transit most of the time, even though it is
also more-righty-than-me.

I can't be so kind towards The Sun, though. That's more like the Canadian Fox.
The National Enquirer is more informative. The Sun is all about strong
opinions, regardless of content and facts.

Speaking of Metro, where did 24 Hour go? It just up and disappeared in the
most silent way. I preferred their Crossword since it wasn't American. We
don't have "paper ones" in the till, and we have a lot of -our and -re type
spelling differences. A lot of the clues are things only Americans deal with,
like SAT scores, etc. Why wouldn't a Canadian paper use Canadian crosswords?

